# Zήσε, Μάη μου, να φας τριφύλλι· ζήσε, μαύρε μου, να φας (το Μάη) τριφύλλι = I wouldn't hold my breath; that'll be the day...



## Theseus (Apr 19, 2012)

*Zήσε Μάη//μαϊμού να φας τριφύλλι*

What does this expression mean? It seems to occur quite commonly. Which is the correct spelling? Thanks!:)


----------



## sarant (Apr 19, 2012)

Nothing to do with μαϊμού. The spelling is: Μάη μου.

Actually, this is the mis-shortened form of the proverb. The original complete from was: Ζήσε μαύρε μου (or: Ζήσε μαύρε γάιδαρε) να φας το Μάη τριφύλλι, said of promises that we know that they won't materialize or of promises for the very distant future. There is an even longer version, that adds: και τον Αύγουστο σταφύλι.

But since μαύρε μου is not so transparent in modern urban society, the proverb has been shortened and corrupted into: Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι, which strictly speaking does not make sense -or even broadly speaking.


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2012)

With an additional note that, having never seen a black donkey, I would have assumed it means a black horse (μαύρε μου).


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2012)

Black jacks (male donkeys) for sale there, for viewing here.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2012)

How would you prefer to translate this?

One dictionary has *That'll be a fine day*, and I like it, but it's rare, and requires proper intonation.
Another dictionary has *And pigs have wings*, but this expresses more general disbelief. Perhaps *and pigs might fly* may be more appropriate for future events, but again is not restricted to promises.
A third dictionary has *This is as may be* (Μπορεί ναι, μπορεί και όχι), which is neither here nor there, but then includes the word 'may'. :)

I would like *Don't hold your breath / I wouldn't hold my breath* considered as a candidate, and am open to suggestions.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2012)

...
Yeah, right, *that'll be the day!*

As for the proper intonation, Buddy nailed it (and the Quarrymen - briefly called the Blackjacks  - demoed it). 






The song had its genesis in a trip to the movies by Holly, Allison and Sonny Curtis in June 1956. The John Wayne film _The Searchers_ was playing. Wayne's frequently-used, world-weary catchphrase, "that'll be the day" inspired the young musicians. [...] 


Nevertheless, I also wouldn't hold my breath either. :) 





That'll be _the_ May, come what may.


----------



## sarant (Apr 19, 2012)

Μου αρέσει το don't hold your breath και τα συναφή. Πάντως, συχνά η φρ. χρησιμοποιείται όχι όταν δυσπιστούμε στις υποσχέσεις αλλά όταν η υπόσχεση, βοήθεια κτλ. θα φτάσει αργά σε σχέση με μια ανάγκη που επείγει. Π.χ. σε απόσπασμα από τη Ραχήλ του Ξενόπουλου, όπου η δράση εκτυλίσσεται στη Ζάκυνθο κατά το αντιεβραϊκό πογκρόμ, υπάρχει ο διάλογος:
-- Μα ο αφέντης έλεγε ψες, πως τηλεγραφήσανε να ’ρθει στρατός από την Αθήνα... 
-- Ναι, ώσπου να ’ρθει, ζήσε Μάη μου! 
ή, στον Καπετάν Μιχάλη του Καζαντζάκη:
-- Να περιμένουμε τα καράβια; Ζήσε, μαύρε μου, να φας τριφύλλι...

(Παρέμπ, θα γράψω κι εγώ αύριο, τόκλεψα).


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Στην έκδοση των Faber, το καζαντζακικό «Να περιμένουμε τα καράβια; Ζήσε, μαύρε μου, να φας τριφύλλι...» γίνεται:

Why wait for the ships? Or shall we perhaps look for four-leaved clover?

Ο μεταφραστής ήθελε να βάλει κάπως το τριφύλλι και το πέτυχε!


----------



## sarant (Apr 20, 2012)

Καλό!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 20, 2012)

True, but this translation implies that waiting for the ships is pointless because its dubious that they'll come.

I'd dare say that "_κλαύ' τα Χαράλαμπε_" and "_τρέχα γύρευε_" are akin to "_Ζήσε Μάη μου_".


----------



## pidyo (Apr 20, 2012)

Οι φήμες ότι η παροιμία αναφέρεται στην τιμωρία του ΠΑΟ από την Ουέφα τον άλλο μήνα ελέγχονται ως αναληθείς και εκπορευόμενες από ΠΑΕ του λιμανιού.


----------



## Themis (Apr 20, 2012)

Από μια βιαστική ματιά εδώ και στο μπλογκ του 4κου, μου φάνηκε ότι δεν αναφέρθηκε η στάνταρ σημασία του _μαύρου_, όπως αποτυπώνεται πληθωρικά στα δημοτικά τραγούδια: άλογο γενικώς, ανεξαρτήτως χρώματος.
Τι εννοείς, Πιδύε; Ζήσε τριφύλλι μου να φας γαύρο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

sarant said:


> (Παρέμπ, θα γράψω κι εγώ αύριο, τόκλεψα).


Και αφού ο sarant είναι τού «αμ' έπος αμ' έργον» και όχι τού «Ζήσε, μαύρε μου, να φας τριφύλλι», ιδού:
*Το τριφύλλι του Μάη*


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα στη Wikipedia για αυτό που στα αγγλικά λέγεται _adynaton_ (δεν θα το βρείτε στα λεξικά, αλλά θα το βρείτε σε πολλά βιβλία — και πάλι στη Wikipedia).

Flying pig
Adynaton


----------



## cougr (Dec 30, 2013)

There's also _*when hell freezes over* _and variations, eg. _*and hell will freeze over, by then hell will freeze/have frozen over*_ etc.

And, _*I'll believe it when I see it*_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 30, 2013)

Αυτό το τελευταίο δεν είναι αδύνατον. Στα ελληνικά έχουμε διάφορα. Αυτό που μου έρχεται τώρα στο μυαλό είναι το _του Αγίου ποτέ_ (και η παραλλαγή του).


----------



## Themis (Dec 30, 2013)

Η παροιμιώδης φράση μας _δεν_ σημαίνει ότι αυτό για το οποίο μιλάμε αποκλείεται να συμβεί. Σημαίνει ότι είναι αμφίβολο και, κυρίως, ότι είναι τόσο μακρινό που ούτως ή άλλως δεν βοηθάει σε τίποτα την επίλυση του τωρινού προβλήματος. Αν δεν βρεθεί φαγητό για τον μαύρο τώρα, θα έχει ψοφήσει μέχρι να βγει το τριφύλλι. Περιγράφεται επομένως ειρωνικά η πρόθεση να συντηρηθεί μια κατάσταση με αέρα κοπανιστό. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι εκφράσεις που δηλώνουν πλήρη αδυνατότητα είναι ταιριαστές.


----------



## cougr (Dec 30, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό το τελευταίο δεν είναι αδύνατον......



Απλώς το πρόσθεσα επειδή χρησιμοποιείται συχνά ως δήλωση δυσπιστίας σε μια υπόσχεση ή όταν κάτι θεωρείται ανέφικτο ή αμφίβολο. Δηλαδή, όπως ενίοτε χρησιμοποιείται και το «ζήσε μαύρε μου να φας τριφύλλι».

Edit: Τώρα είδα και το ποστ του Θέμη


----------



## cougr (Dec 30, 2013)

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, υπάρχει και η έκφραση *jam tomorrow *για υποσχέσεις που δεν πρόκειται να εκπληρωθούν ή που θα πραγματοποιηθούν όταν είναι πλέον πολύ αργά. Συχνά χρησιμοποιείται ειρωνικά για τις υποσχέσεις των πολιτικών.


----------

